# Low Profile Baitcasters



## Centerpinsteelies (May 18, 2018)

I'm looking for a new low prof baitcaster for bobber fishing steelhead but would also like something that can hold a king. I've read the curado k, chronarch, tatula 200, Lexa, and concept c are all great. I'm kind of in a stalemate between these models not sure which one I should pull the trigger on. Any opinions?


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

Email Tincanary. He's the baitcaster expert on this forum. He can answer any questions you have plus recommend what is best for your needs.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

I have been running an abu revo beast... I don’t have any complaints thus far. I did like casting control of my tatula 200 better, but for Kings it didn’t have enough drag.


----------



## Centerpinsteelies (May 18, 2018)

Centerpinsteelies said:


> I'm looking for a new low prof baitcaster for bobber fishing steelhead but would also like something that can hold a king. I've read the curado k, chronarch, tatula 200, Lexa, and concept c are all great. I'm kind of in a stalemate between these models not sure which one I should pull the trigger on. Any opinions?


Also I'll add, I bought a Lews tournament pro recently just because it was 60% off. Was debating using it but not sure if it's undersized and if itd hold up. Its still brand new so I'm willing to sell and buy something knew if there's better. If anyone has anything on this reel lmk because there's not much info or reviews out there on it.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

I hooked a few Salmon this fall on my Tatula SV and did not have a problem however I think that the Coastal would be a better Salmon reel, with the added weight of a Revo Beast (almost twice that of the Diawa's) I am sticking with the Diawa's. 
Sorry Adam.


----------



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

I have a Curado and boated many salmon with it - most under 20lbs, I couldn't get it to work the way I wanted when tossing an egg but bobber fishing it'd be fine. It's one of my trusted reels, I was using on my 7' casting stick but moved to to a salmon rod when my Calcutta acted goofy and I've been using ever since.


----------



## luckyshorts (Oct 11, 2011)

I have not been happy with my abu revo. Wouldn’t engage a couple weeks ago in sub 32 degree weather. I think it’s garbage. I have a pflueger presidential that has performed flawlessly.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Denny - no doubt if the drag was higher on the tatula 200 I definitely would have stuck with it. I really liked the breaking system on it... Just simply wasn’t enough for the kings this year. Locked down it became very jumpy and erratic. The beast is only 1.5oz or so heavier than the tatula 200, both high line capacity models which was a focus for me (and 100% needed on a couple kings this year!) but the 13lb or drag is probably plenty for steel, especially in the winter.

haven’t had the beast out in the super cold yet, but no issues above freezing on a couple dozen fish.... time will tell, fingers crossed!


----------



## ChromeDome69 (Oct 25, 2018)

Look into the Okuma Citrix 364.


----------



## StormyChromer (Jul 20, 2016)

I use a 13 Fishing - Concept A3 on my float rod.
It's bigger than the Concept A so you can fit a ton of line on it.
Also has 30 pounds of drag so Kings shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

Revo Rocket! With a spiral wrapped rod


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Ojh said:


> I couldn't get it to work the way I wanted when tossing an egg


Use less brake blocks. There are 6 under the side cover, two or three are usually engaged out of the factory. You'll only need one. Also, loosen the spool tension knob until there's a wee bit of side play. This should let you cast down to 3/16 or so, maybe even 1/8oz if your thumb is good.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

StormyChromer said:


> Also has 30 pounds of drag so Kings shouldn't be an issue.


Remember, drag isn't intended to stop fish, but let them run in a controlled manner. Drag should be set to 25% of the breaking strength of the line. So if you're running say 20lb mono, you only need 5lb of drag. With most reels, running the drag cranked down results in jerky and unpredictable performance. It can also damage the soft brass of the driveshaft.  In real world usability, most people will never run that high of a drag pressure except for big game saltwater fishermen who will be using a different reel altogether. 

Instead of looking at the maximum drag number, startup needs to be taken into account. A lot of drags out of the factory have a very high startup due to them coming unlubricated. When you pull on your line, most dry drags tend to stick, so you have to pull harder. When that line starts moving, it might take say 3lb to keep the line moving. That first pull may take 4lb or more (25%) to get started, this is what I call start up. With a sticky drag, it might take as much as 100% of the drag to get line moving off the spool. Personally, I prefer 0%. A sticky drag will cost you fish at some point. Unfortunately, a dry drag will stick at some point regardless if the reel is new out of the box or not. There is no lubrication in there, as the washers warm up from a fish pulling line, they skip instead of slip.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

luckyshorts said:


> I have not been happy with my abu revo. Wouldn’t engage a couple weeks ago in sub 32 degree weather. I think it’s garbage. I have a pflueger presidential that has performed flawlessly.


A baitcaster for winter fishing is setup different than one used in the warmer months. The factory tends to use higher viscosity lubricants which thicken considerably during the cold months. Thick grease and oil will make your reel do exactly what you described. If you use lower viscosity lubes, it'll perform just fine. I do a winter specific tune for people that are fishing steelies in the snow. It consists of a thin spray lube, low viscosity drag grease, and liquid grease in a few other areas. The reels I do this way work just as good in the cold as they do the warm.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

luckyshorts said:


> I have not been happy with my abu revo. Wouldn’t engage a couple weeks ago in sub 32 degree weather. I think it’s garbage. I have a pflueger presidential that has performed flawlessly.





tincanary said:


> A baitcaster for winter fishing is setup different than one used in the warmer months. The factory tends to use higher viscosity lubricants which thicken considerably during the cold months. Thick grease and oil will make your reel do exactly what you described. If you use lower viscosity lubes, it'll perform just fine. I do a winter specific tune for people that are fishing steelies in the snow. It consists of a thin spray lube, low viscosity drag grease, and liquid grease in a few other areas. The reels I do this way work just as good in the cold as they do the warm.


It sounds like you two need to have a date.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

This is probably my favorite baitcaster for steelhead, an old school Abu Black Max 1600. One piece die cast aluminum frame, low reel seat, disengaging level wind, and the best part, it has the same drag as the much larger Abu 4000 to 6000 reels. It also palms like a low profile even though it's a round reel. I've sold a few of these to members here and everybody loves them. The new plastic Black Max Abu makes now is nothing like this guy. The 1600 size holds about 120yd of 8lb Big Game, plenty enough for chucking hardware. I also fish brookies with it, it'll throw 1/8oz Kastmasters a good distance as well as #1 and #2 Mepps. This was the reel Abu built to compete with the then new Shimano Calcutta in the early 90s. This reel along with the Pro Max and Silver Max of the same era were the predecessors to the Morrum.










Here's a good video that gives a general idea about these old Black Maxes. This guy is fishing with a 3600 size.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

tincanary said:


> This is probably my favorite baitcaster for steelhead, an old school Abu Black Max 1600. One piece die cast aluminum frame, low reel seat, disengaging level wind, and the best part, it has the same drag as the much larger Abu 4000 to 6000 reels. It also palms like a low profile even though it's a round reel. I've sold a few of these to members here and everybody loves them. The new plastic Black Max Abu makes now is nothing like this guy. The 1600 size holds about 120yd of 8lb Big Game, plenty enough for chucking hardware. I also fish brookies with it, it'll throw 1/8oz Kastmasters a good distance as well as #1 and #2 Mepps. This was the reel Abu built to compete with the then new Shimano Calcutta in the early 90s. This reel along with the Pro Max and Silver Max of the same era were the predecessors to the Morrum.
> 
> View attachment 467217
> 
> ...


I tried to find one in Left Hand a couple of years ago, but do no avail, from what I had heard they were/are a great reel.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

flyrodder46 said:


> I tried to find one in Left Hand a couple of years ago, but do no avail, from what I had heard they were/are a great reel.


I don't think they made them in a lefty. You might want to look into a 1501C or 2501C, they were made in the late 70s primarily but they do re-release them from time to time for the Japanese market since they're so popular with trout fishermen over there. The 2500C still holds the world record for casting a 5/8oz bait. The record was set back in 1977. No reel made since has been able to beat it. Nicer examples will run you ~$150. If you get one, let me know and I'll do 'er up for ya.


----------



## JC4701 (Nov 6, 2018)

rippin lip said:


> Revo Rocket! With a spiral wrapped rod
> View attachment 466815


Have you had any trouble with it in cold weather? Do you get much ice build up around the line guide?


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

JC4701 said:


> Have you had any trouble with it in cold weather? Do you get much ice build up around the line guide?


Not much ice build up on the line guide at all. It’s as simple as wiping away with your thumb. The line retrieve is why I like it so much, twice as many floats as a center pin.


----------

